# how many dogs do you have



## runamuk (Sep 19, 2005)

After Stephs post (which the numbers didn't shock me




but I do understand getting overwhelmed) and all the new puppy acquisitions lately I am curious how many dogs people have........

Technically we are supposed to stop at 5 without a kennel license unless they are LGD or working cattle/sheep dogs.......

currently we have 4

12 year old borzoi (rescue) nona

12 year old chow chow (retirement home) tug

4-5 year old german sheperd (saved from death row) max

4-5 year old standard poodle (don't know what I was thinking



but he likes hunting) gunn

and fingers crossed we will be getting a chow chow puppy around xmas (her name will be Shiva)


----------



## justaboutgeese (Sep 19, 2005)

We have a total of three. Neutered Male Springer Spanial Excellent pheasant dog. Spayed Beagle, Crackerjack rabbit hound and my wife has a tiny little thing thats part Yorkie and part Gerbil.


----------



## Horse Hugs (Sep 19, 2005)

Presently I have 2 new puppies but I the most I have ever in the past at one time was 3. I think the number of dogs a person should have would depend on how many they can care for. Some people have no problem working with many dogs and can afford the medical bills and have the room for them. I don't think I could have more than 2 at a time because of my health now it's hard to take care of them. I think if you are on a limited budget you shouldn't have more than 2-3 because it's not really fair to the animal and what if you had a major Vet emergency- would you be able to provide in a responsible way for the animals? Even the smallest dog needs to be worked with and taught discipline so how much time you have is another big consideration.


----------



## Miniv (Sep 19, 2005)

We currently own three.....all are either mid to large size. And that is plenty for US. That just seems to be the number we constantly have...... and it works for us. Other people may be fine with spreading their love and attention out over more.

It's sort of like the horses. We have 80+ (which is too many to give individual attention to on a daily basis.) But we are cutting down. I would love to have just 25 horses and THAT is too many for some folks too! So who am I to judge????

MA


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Sep 19, 2005)

Well i to think it depends on your situation the type of dogs as well as there personalities. I am lucky enough to work from home so I can spend time with my dogs in fact other then when I am at shows they are around me all day long so it works for us.


----------



## luvmycritters (Sep 19, 2005)

We have three:

Purebred Cocker Spaniel ( pretty close to a rescue ), he's about eight, he's our house dog - "Sammie."

Beagle, terrier, poodle mix, he's about eight and is an outside dog - "Salem."

Lab, shepard and? He is about five and is an outside dog, rooms with Salem - "Hunter."

The two outside doglets are roomys in a kennel, but are out every day. The little guy Salem runs free all day long and stays home. The big guy we let run each day, but only when we are outdoors to keep an eye on him. The house dog is tied up when we let him out - he would surlely run off and get lost!

Oh - I would love to see justaboutgeese "yorky/gerbil!!!


----------



## C & C Farms (Sep 19, 2005)

I have two dogs...a spayed Female Border Collie and a Neutered Male German Shorthair Pointer. Both are great dogs!


----------



## Jess P (Sep 19, 2005)

We have only one dog, a female sheltie thing (she is too large it seems). She is my first dog (about 10 years old) and a loyal guardian and herding dog


----------



## sfmini (Sep 19, 2005)

We just hit critical mass tonite.

We have 8 dogs, 5 Pembroke Welsh Corgis, one cock-a-chow, one alien dog from outer space, and outside one Anatolian.

Tonite a friend's guide dog arrived to stay hopefully for very short while. The friend is in intensive care on a ventilator, had a colonoscopy gone bad, they perf'd his bowel, had surgery, then crashed saturday. Poor Malone is so stressed out. He is used to being the only dog, very quiet life, just his extremely inactive person and himself. What a shock for him!

Here is hoping his person gets out of the hospital fast!


----------



## crponies (Sep 19, 2005)

I only have one right now, a purebred, 8 year-old Sheltie, Malcolm. I would love to have one more but it wouldn't work out right now.


----------



## littlehorse2 (Sep 19, 2005)

We have 2 dogs. Tippy is a 10 year old Sheltie/Skipperkee mix and Zoe is going to be 3 in November and she's a Husky/Malmute mix with some springer spaniel thrown in there. She only weighs 35 pounds and has short hair. Tippy was a rescue and Zoe we got from some friends who had a litter. We got her 3 months after my son was born and in the middle of winter. It was interesting.

Christy


----------



## minimule (Sep 19, 2005)

> tiny little thing thats part Yorkie and part Gerbil


OK, now I have to wipe the spray of soda off my computer!!!! Too funny!!!!!!

I have to agree with Lisa. I think how many you have depends on what you can afford to take care of. If you can't feed them or provide proper vet care, you have too many.

We only have 2;

13 yr old GSP - Citori

11 yr old Black bluetick Coonhound - Seneca

We have been given a Rottweiler pup and a JRT but the hounddog took offense to them and we had to find replacement homes. She is a VERY jealous dog. They both went to wonderful, loving homes.

When I was growing up, we had up to 6 dogs at once. If I could, I'd have them all



Hubby says I can never work at a pound or for animal control.



We are in the market for a JRT though for hubby (and maybe another for me)


----------



## wwminis (Sep 19, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Three here!



All neurtered girls and all rescued from the pound! [/SIZE]

One 14, one 12, and our newest is 7 or 8!

We love them all!

Bill


----------



## runamuk (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey lisa you forgot to give numbers......names and types......come on play










> We just hit critical mass tonite.We have 8 dogs, 5 Pembroke Welsh Corgis, one cock-a-chow, one alien dog from outer space, and outside one Anatolian.


yep sounds like critical mass...but what exactly is an alien dog from outer space....this I have got to see







> my wife has a tiny little thing thats part Yorkie and part Gerbil.


too funny ....genetically impossible ...but still funny








I find it funny that I am not really what I call a dog person (hence my love for chow chows



) yet I don't mind fostering a few and have always had a minimum of 3 dogs since I was about 19.........usually we have 4-5 and rarely have they been small always big breeds........


----------



## chevycouple (Sep 19, 2005)

We are owned by 4 dogs now. Dylan a 7 year old GSD, Cinch a 3 year old GSD, Diva a 5 month old Doxie, and now a week old nameless puppy


----------



## lilhorseladie (Sep 19, 2005)

Well two weeks ago we had nine...but today we are back to three...

1 extra large purebred chahuahua...think he grew out of the registry



2 years

1 long tailed purbread cockerspanial about 8, rescued female

1 accidental husker (that is a husky cocker cross



) 3 years old. female


----------



## Candleliteranch (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok we have 17 right now.

6 Old English Sheepdogs--Riley, Suzie, Madison, Mackenzie, Maverick, and Winn

4 Pugs (plus a litter of three puppies) Tonka, Heidi, Ebony, and Honey Bunn

2 Great Pyrs--Ceasor and Shy-Anne

1 Shih Tzu--Baxter

2 Yorkie Poos--Shadow and Baylee

1 Maltese--Summer

1 GSD--Jynxe

We raise Pugs and Old English Sheepdogs.

I don't have a lot of money, but worked for a vet for 12 years prior to my transplant surgery. I never got paid holidays, or any benefits, but he provides all my dog and cat health care at NO CHARGE and also provides some Hills Science Diet at no charge either. It's been two years since I had to retire and he still does it for me. I just love this guy!


----------



## Sterling (Sep 19, 2005)

Two is a good number for us. I procrastinated for 4 years before we finally added the second one this past June. A 6 month, old 65 pound Cane Corso which is a Mastiff breed and a 4 year old, 80 pound Boxer that Dad says is built like a Sherman tank!!

I find that I can give loads of love and attention to both dogs and have plenty of hugs and kisses to go around for them, I'd say that would be my personal limit.


----------



## chandab (Sep 20, 2005)

We have two dogs; my husband and I each brought a dog into our marriage.



He has a 5-6 year old Red Heeler working cattle dog (intact male - not my choice) and I have a 9 year old purebred, not registered Black-Tri Australian Shepard (spayed). One per person is what I like, so they can get the attention they need. My Bridgette is my shadow and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## MiniHGal (Sep 20, 2005)

We only have three right now--

2 6/7 yr old Great Danes, Blondie(she REALLY is a blondie!) and Stoli. Blondie is a great hunter--she loves going after the ground squirrels in back. Stoli is a 'people dog'--follows you everywhere.

and one 5 yr old Eng/Jap Mastiff, Hercules. He is very, very sweet. He also won't start fights(low man on the totem pole and doesn't mind), but if he sees one he'll jump in for the fun of it.





We used to be up to 7/8 dogs, but they all eventually died, mostly of old age...

I want to get another Dobie though--we've always had Dobies and they are my favorite dog. But we'll wait until one comes to us--thats how all our dogs came.


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 20, 2005)

We have two border collies....Belle (abandoned on our property) and Cayden. I loved Belle so much but she is her fathers daughter




I wanted one that would be attached to me. So we got Cayden almost three years ago at 9 weeks.

Belle is my husbands hunting dog, she retreaves doves, ducks, and even the decoys from the water.

Cayden comes from a long line of champion herding dogs and showed it at a few months old as he liked to crouch down and stalk Belle.










Belle is in the back fast asleep and Cayden is the precious one looking at the camera, all tucked in and cozy on their beds


----------



## Mona (Sep 20, 2005)

I have 3 dogs. 2 are "indoor" dogs...

*Molly* is a spayed female Boston Terrier that will be 3 in December,






and *Baylee* is a 9.5 year spayed female Boxer.






This is *Bear* our neutered 9 month old Great Pyrenees pup. He is strictly an outdoor dog. We bought him specifically to guard the minis and so far is doing a wonderful job!






As for how many is too many...I feel that as long as you have the room, the love, and the financial means to support them, there there really should not be a limit placed on how many one should home.

Some people however, do not realize that they do not have all of this to offer, and soon find themselves in over their heads, even though they are meaning well. They have such STRONG love for animals, that someotimes they just can't see beyond that.


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2005)

I kind of feel like a crazy person when this comes up, but Harvey and I have SIX dogs!!!

We have 4 shih-tzu's, but see, you can apply "mini logic" here. It takes about four of them to add up (weight wise) to one "real" dog... Plus, they do not shed so that's a good thing.

Then we have a lab x chow puppy who I think is about 1yo now (adopted) and our blue merle collie puppy, who is about 4.5mos. The "big" dogs spend most of their time outside in the fenced yard but they do sleep inside.


----------



## kellyh (Sep 20, 2005)

Well, we have 5 now. And they are as follows:

Tristan, the one you see on my avatar. She is MY baby all the way, and I just brought her home a leather Packers collar that she looks so cute in. She's 3 years old and can't date until she receives her first social security check.

Keisha, my mom's (qtrrae) German Sheherd, very overweight, but one of the most loyal dogs ever. She's about 10.

Khyzer, my mom's male German Shepherd (and therefore the only one kept outside). He's so hyper even though he's about 8 now. He loves to do this really loud whine/bark thing whenever he makes a friend (meaning if you pet him, you're his friend).

Mya, a 3 year old sheltie that we got from my brother and sister-in-law who used to show shelties and now have boxers. (She lives up to the blonde thing very well.)

and our new addition, Samantha, a toy poodle that mom just brought home from Saturday's mini auction. Someone was going to take her to the pound, but she'd so cute, only 5 years old, and she's in perfect health, so mom took her!


----------



## Steph_D (Sep 20, 2005)

Well, at the risk of having to fight some severe flames, here's my list. I currently have 11





Snoopy, 9 y/o beagle mix who got hit by a car when she was just a year old. Cost me a fortune to get her put back together.

Binky, 7 y/o bassett hound. She's Snoopy's best buddy. They're getting grouchy in their old age.

Sadie, 4 y/o special needs golden retriever.

Lady, mutt that wandered into my mom's yard as a puppy. Also 4 y/o and Sadie's best buddy. I think she's part coyote.

Bell, 2 y/o mutt that we pulled out of a drainage ditch as a puppy in 95* weather, nearly died from mange. Couldn't afford vet b/c hubby was on chemo. Very cranky!

Scruffy, young dog that hubby found on the side of the highway dehydrated and sick.

Then there was a litter of young dogs dumped on me. There are 5 of them. Princess looks like a short german shepherd and is my house dog. She got really sick and had to have vet care which I got for her. She nearly died but has come back wonderfully.

The other young dogs that came with her are Ringo (male), Dot (male), Brownie (male), Steeley (female).

People keep dumping dogs out here and at this point, it's about all I can do to feed them. I'm definately running out of room, but I can't stand to see them on the highway. Out of the 11 dogs, Princess and the older ones are "lifers" because most of them have "issues" that I don't feel like anyone else would have the patience to deal with. One of these days, our county will get their humane society built and hopefully that'll help, but I don't know when they'll be breaking ground on it. For now, I'm doing what I can to help the ones that I can. If a major vet bill were to come up with one of the dogs, I would probably have to have them humanely put down but I'll deal with that and make that decision if it ever comes.



Please don't flame. Until you've been here and seen what goes on, you have no idea.


----------



## Robin1 (Sep 20, 2005)

Currently I have 5 dogs. Has been as high as 7.

1 female Anatolian Shepherd 10 yrs. (spayed) "Melek" means Angel in Turkish





1 male Anatolian Shepherd 10 yrs. "Yoldas" means: friend, fellow traveler in Turkish





1 femald Anatolian Shepherd 7 yrs daughter of the two above. "Hayli" means pretty.





1 female Aus Cattle Dog 7 - 8 yrs old (humane society refugee)



spayed. "Maggie"





1 male Tibetan Spaniel almost 4 yrs "Falkor"



(do you remember the movie,"The Never Ending Story.?" well, the Luck Dragon , whos name is Falkor, has the head of a dog that looks like a Tibby. He is not just a dog, he is part alien, part gremlin, part who knows what. Makes strange noises and does things that are just weird.





I really want another Rottie









but won't add to these guys till I lose a couple. I will always have at least 1 Anatolian Shephard as long as I have mini's.





Robin


----------



## Sue_C. (Sep 20, 2005)

Just the one for now, a nutered male Australian Shepherd, who owns the place and all the other critters on it. He allows me access.



(I do have many-many cats though...I am THE cat-lover!!)

I am seriously considering a Great Pyr, soon, as Kodi-Dog is 9, and I figure he has a lot to teach a young dog before he begins to slow down.


----------



## Shelley (Sep 20, 2005)

11 here:

9 Salukis

Trulee - 12-1/2 (she made lots of new friends at the Nationals)

Suede - 10

Cherish - 9

Tasia - 5

Risque - 5

P.Cee - 5

Fiddah - 4

Ruben - 2

Sybil - 2

Two Siberians

Rudy - 9

Jada - 7

We tried for a couple of years to place the Siberians but nobody ever turned up who was responsible enough, so they are now here for the duration.

I used to show Siberians years ago, and have shown Salukis for the past 12 years.

We plan to buy a new Saluki puppy this winter and will breed our next litter in the fall of 2006.

I'd love to have a small dog like a Cavalier but for the price they get for them - I'd rather buy a horse.





Shelley


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 20, 2005)

Well I have my schipperke female who is 2, Bob has his new brittany puppy, Jessie, and then I am still hoping Shain gets to keep Sweet William, the hound mix. He really took a liking to Shain last nite and is constantly following him around. Husband called last nite and I told him about the "dog" and he said he saw him kinda when he left at 4:30am Sun, but it was dark and he wasn't sure, thought of stopping, but was was running late. Actually said if Shain wants him he can stay.



(like I needed permission



)


----------



## jacks'thunder (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh I just love this!!! It's so fun to read about all the types of dogs, and I just love all the fun names!

Well I have 3

1 terrier mix 10yr Koney





1 Airedale 2yr Lucy





And 1 Shih-tzu mix puppy that someone dropped off in the middle of our road and my husband almost hit! His name is Budley-Dudley!





As to how many you should have, I agree with everybody! If you can properly care for them and give them the attention they deserve go for it!





Leya


----------



## OhHorsePee (Sep 20, 2005)

One English Mastiff, Maggie, who is 8

One chiuahua, Taco (I did not name her) who is 5

One yorkie, Tina Marie, who is 3

A female papillon, Lucy (aka Lucifer) who is a little over 1

A male papillon, Rusty (who I saved his previous owners from him) who is 3

If you count litters with Maggie having 17 pups her first litter, then 16 pups her second litter and finally her third she had 18 pups had to have c-section last time so I had them fix her while they were digging around. If you would count them all at one time and add the other mastiffs I had then (Mastiffs life expectency 8 to 10 years) I probably had 26 here at one time. Shew, thats alot of scooping!

Fran

Here is a pic of Maggie and her last litter.

'>My Webpage


----------



## justjinx (Sep 20, 2005)

I have 3 dogs.

A 7 year old spayed minpin, Minuette.

A 6 year old spayed schipperke, Little Bear.

A 4 year old poodle cross (he was supposed to be born a purebred--yeah, someone goofed) neutered male, Munchie.

Love them all dearly. Have been thinking of selling my house to be nearer my minis but what about my dogs? my sister said she would take 2 of them (that is where i have my minis) but she thinks my schipperke does not like her.......Little Bear is just a 1 person dog, I guess, but LOVES the farm! so, no idea what to do. this is what is keeping me from selling the house.....oops, off topic!

jennifer


----------



## starminis (Sep 20, 2005)

We showed dogs several years. At one time we had 16 dogs. ALL were show dogs. 6 diffrent breeds. The kids started showing horses more than dogs. So we sold all of the dogs but one and bought more miniature horses.

We had Shar Peis, Itialian Greyhounds, Greyhounds, dachshounds, Blue healers, Border collie.

I'm looking for a show quality small dog. So if any of you have any Reg. small dog. I'm looking for a show dog. I like several of the small dogs.


----------



## kaykay (Sep 20, 2005)

3 adult border collies and puppies off and on


----------



## Pepipony (Sep 20, 2005)

Every neighbor around me has several and every single one is a nuisance. Constant barking, constant chasing ( cars, horses, while riding etc) and they get the cows down pretty often. No one takes responsibility for the damage they do, killing my chickens, running my horses etc.

So, on to your question. I dont think there is a number, per se, that is 'too much'. I think that if you do not keep them contained/quiet/healthy, then even one is too much. If you take care of them, keep them contained and happy, keep them healthy and fat and QUIET so they dont bug your neighbors, then have at it


----------



## Boss Mare (Sep 20, 2005)

4 dogs.....

-1 Golden Ret.

-1 Pug/Beagle thing....

-2 German Shepherds


----------



## wendy4mini (Sep 20, 2005)

I have 3. A wonderful 3 year old Dobeman female-fixed, the cutest pembroke corgi female fixed and the dumbest yellow lab male fixed. I just love dogs. I am fostering a male long hair Jack Russell for a local shelter. He is great dog, housetrained, does tricks and update on everything, but he needs a home.


----------



## Bluerocket (Sep 20, 2005)

We have 2 pembroke welsch corgi now.. I have had as many as 10 dogs before - and that was a PACK -- did not work well with the Cats (they loved them but the pack mentality caused them to kill some)

So.. will personally keep the number to no more than 3

JJay


----------



## Lauralee (Sep 20, 2005)

We have 3 dogs, and that is PLENTY. I do not have much patience for ill-mannered dogs that chase horses or tear up things. I don't want any more than that, but I do like these three boys. All three of them fit in well at our farm.

Jasper is our Pembroke Welsh Corgi, my constant companion and farm friend.






Zeus is our 150# Anatolian Shepherd, the guardian of all creatures at our farm.






Also our rescue puppy, Rupert, is a Catahoula Cur.


----------



## LizardBreath (Sep 20, 2005)

Right now i just have my one mini daschund. Which is a nice change after caring for 16 puppies, plus 4 adult dogs


----------



## Cronewolf (Sep 20, 2005)

Right now 3 let us share their space. 1Basset,Sealey, 1American fox hound, and 1 Papillon, who was a tip for pizza delivery. More than we need because we have only a small space and also have a 13 year old cat Himself and a very racous parrot Bella.


----------



## tifflunn (Sep 20, 2005)

Just one right now



we could handle two adults big doggies were we are with out my family abandoning ship- more and they will leave- but we are looking for a bigger place so we can have more big doggies as well as mini


----------



## JO~* (Sep 20, 2005)

Three dogs here.

Two Poms








One stinky but very sweet mutt





THEN there's my friends mini weenies that live in my yard behind her travel trailer. I don't count them obnoxious barking logs as mine.



and yes I did mean logs not dogs.


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Sep 20, 2005)

Mona said:


> As for how many is too many...I feel that as long as you have the room, the love, and the financial means to support them, there there really should not be a limit placed on how many one should home.
> 
> Some people however, do not realize that they do not have all of this to offer, and soon find themselves in over their heads, even though they are meaning well.  They have such STRONG love for animals, that someotimes they just can't see beyond that.
> 
> ...


We have two, they get good care and want for nothing. Mona I absolutely agree with what you have said and if left up to me we would be overrun with pets of every variety. Thankfully, I've got a hubby that has better sense than I do.


----------



## Mona (Sep 20, 2005)

Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too said:


> if left up to me we would be overrun with pets of every variety.  Thankfully, I've got a hubby that has better sense than I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too! As for the hubbys having better sense than us....SSSSHHHHHHHH!!!!! NEVER put that in writing, as they can and WILL hold it against us!


----------



## capall beag (Sep 20, 2005)

I have 4 will be 5 on friday








A 13 yr old lab mix Molly, got her on the street in Boston. Brilliant dog.

A 6 yr old lab Luna. Brilliant dog!

2 Jack russell terrier sisters, the short legged kind. Brilliant dogs. My daughters dogs!!



Or that is my story!

A Jack russell terrier boy is coming from Ireland on Friday with my Dad and I know he will be brilliant.

All get regular vet care, get walked daily and loved 24/7.

I would not be without one of them!








I love animals BUT dogs bring a special something to your life!

I don't feel at all overwhelmed by my dogs and would definately take in a stray if he/she needed a home.

They are worth their weight in gold and then some!!!!

I really could not live without a dog, well I guess I don't know what it would be like











What is not to love!!

My husband is really not an animal person but even he agrees the dogs are awesome!


----------



## auledasacres (Sep 20, 2005)

We currently have 8 dogs. This is way to many but are all loved.

1 Puppy Bernese Moutain Dog, my daughers new show dog. Only Male

All Spayed Females

1 Boxer

1 Rotty/Lab Mix

1 Basset Hound

1 Heinz 57

1 crapzu

1 poodle/dacshund

1 Australian Shepherd

Out of these 3 of them are very old and will not be with us much longer.

How many is 2 many. Somedays one is 2 many.

Traci


----------



## Neil (Sep 20, 2005)

I am down to four dogs for the first time in 37 years and do not plan to get any more. I am at that point in my life where it is time to lessen the load, no more dogs, no more horses and time to clean the closets and garage.

Swabbie Norfolk Terrier 15 yo male

Sammie Norwich Terrier 12 yo female

Teig Norwich Terrier 10 yo female

Boss Kerry Blue Terrier 2 yo male

The Norwich and Norfolk are retired show dogs and the Kerry Blue is just starting his show career.


----------



## tagalong (Sep 20, 2005)

Well - I am owned by two terriers... but would like to have 3 dogs if I had my own place.... and preferably add in a Borzoi as I had one for nine precious years... and miss her dearly.

Currently my life is run by Fig... (Sunrise Figgy Pudding - born on Christmas Day) a 3 year old spayed Smooth Fox Terrier.... who enjoys Flyball and Agility and hunting mice and anything to do with tennis balls.






...and Tug... (Brrams Tug At My Heart) ... a 1 1/2 year old neutered Border Terrier who is also having fun in Agility and Flyball - although his favourite thig is snuggling on the couch...


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 20, 2005)

We keep our limit at 2 dogs... The hubby has the pit bull and I have the siberian husky. I have had this number for years, and it works best for us. I don't have enough room in my house for more than that, although there are times that I wished I could have a few more. But then "my best buddy" would never forgive me if I brought in another one as he is a very jealous person owner. He thinks that I am only to pet him. So I won't get another sibe until he gets way old and then maybe I might so that he can help to train the new pup as I have found that to be one of the easiest ways to teach sibes. But that won't be for another 5years or better. At least that is what I am hoping!

As far as how many is too many? Well, if the animals are well taken care of, cleaned up after, and they are not left to roam, and don't bother anyone in the neighborhood, then I think that number is really what ever the owner feels comfortable with.

On the other hand, there are some people where 1 dog is way to many for them. Our neighbors had one that lived it's whole life on a chain outside. I hated the way they treated that dog. Just was fed and watered but not socialized in any way with other animals or humans. I wish I could have tied the owners to a chain and left them outside without any companionship for a while!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Sep 21, 2005)

Mona said:


> Me too!  As for the hubbys having better sense than us....SSSSHHHHHHHH!!!!!  NEVER put that in writing, as they can and WILL hold it against us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey mona speaking of dogs... it has been a while since we have seen a pic of Bear how is he doing? pics pretty please


----------



## minimomNC (Sep 22, 2005)

I have 4 dogs right now.

Alex 2 years old- the black cocker spaniel who gets more loving every day.

Dynamite 7 years old- Audie's silky terrier he had before we were married.

Katie 4 years old- mine and Audie's silky terrier female and our baby girl.

And the newest addition, our traveling companion all 4 pounds of him,

Tate our long haired chihuahua. Everyone is spayed or neutered except Tate and his day is soon coming up.

This is actually more than I can handle some days but there isn't a one of them that I would give up. They all get as much love and attention as we can give them, but with so much traveling to horse shows this year, they deserve so much more. But winter is coming up and I need them to snuggle with when it gets cold. All of them are young so they will be around to keep me company for a long time to come.


----------



## jdomep (Sep 22, 2005)

We have 3





JACK A 9 year old Pure bred Fox Terrier 14 pounds of "Heat in a can" Lost his right 8 years ago when a horse kicked him



A little love muffin.

Doing what he does best lounging.






KATIE A 3 year old ????? mix (some kind of herding dog?) Saved her from a PuppyMill and she is so sweet but loves to chase cars within her fence area and does it most of the day



(my fav. pic the day we got her)






ASPEN Our 1 year old Golden - who is spoiled rotten and loves her people SO much.






I would love a Boston Terrier again someday (they are my favorites!)


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Sep 22, 2005)

We have a grand total of 1 dog!





She is a full blooded boxer, though we didn't register her. She is my baby, I don't know how I could live without her! (sorry about the size of the picture)


----------



## CharmedMinis (Sep 22, 2005)

We have 3 doggies as part of our family.

Shelby is 8 years old, bought her as a puppy. She's the result of a King German Shepherd crossed with a Border Collie/Wolf, and she's the neatest dog ever!!!

Darcy is about 4 years old, she is a Basenji that we rescued.

And then there is my Homer boy, he's the love of my life, and my protector. He's a purebred Treeing Walker Coonhound, we found that out by accident (long story). I rescued him from life on a 6 foot chain. He is now about 6 years old and now 3-legged, got bit by a brown recluse 2 years ago.

I don't have pics on my computer of the 2 girls, but here is my Homer Dog.........


----------



## DeBault Farms (Sep 22, 2005)

We have 5 dogs, 2 black labs, 2 mini schnauzers and 1 bouvier. Love each and every one of them!


----------



## mountain_waif (Sep 23, 2005)

....


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Sep 23, 2005)

well i have one, the luv of my live, buster. he is mainly black lab has some rotweiler and blue tick. he looks all black lab except for some white on his face and chest.











oh and yesterday almost got a stray form the streets but dad said no


----------



## SWA (Sep 24, 2005)

We have just two dogs, both are neutered. My mini schnauzer Rex, and hubby's aussie, Hinky.

Hinky's real name "was" Waylon. But, back when we lived in Maine, he encountered a skunk and was hit dead on. The poor baby was one hurtin' puppy...so were we, LOL. Anyways, for the longest time, he was just so STINKY...and hubby didn't have the heart to call him that, so he started calling him "Hinky"...and like the peppy lapew (sp?) aroma...the name stuck. LOL. So, now he only responds to "Hinky".





Kinda funny how our time in Maine changed the names of some of our pets...my duck Daphne, was known as "Slider" there for a good bit.



Funny story there.








Anyhoo... Here is Rexy and Waylon...er....Hinky...




















Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## RAPfrosty (Sep 25, 2005)

I think if you don't have the time to spend with them and the money to spend on them, then you have to many.

I only have one dog, my family is more of a cat family.

Her name is Brandy and she is a 13 year old Cocker Spaniel.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 25, 2005)

well, gosh darn it...I almost missed this post! we have 4 right now--our 16 yr. old german shepard X wolf (Bambi) our 15yr. old white german shepard (Tasha, who I dont think will be with us much longer, she has arthritus really bad) our 11 yr old "big baby" and my hubbys dog, hes a 130# black lab (but if you ask Luvmycritters--she will swear he is 1/2 bear! his name is Shado) and my baby our 10 month old black lab, (Angel)


----------



## Mona (Sep 26, 2005)

Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis said:


> Hey mona speaking of dogs... it has been a while since we have seen a pic of Bear how is he doing? pics pretty please
> 471326[/snapback]
> ​


Hi Lisa. Here are a couple of pics of Bear doing his thing. I just love it when I look out the window and he is out in the pasture with them!






Just took these about a half hour ago...


----------



## minimama (Sep 26, 2005)

Definitely a dog person here. I have five dogs that allow me to share their space and take care of them.

A 3 yr old chocolate lab (This was my husbands mistake dog LOL) her name is Cookie. She has been hunting but is a bit dense so we are afraid to take her anymore in fear someone will shoot her.





A one year old black lab named Sadie who is champion bred. Beautiful dog. Gypsy Winds Made In The Shade. Hunting dog for us. Smart as a whip! Love this girl to pieces!

An very old seven year old rescue Golden/cocker mix named Molly that I don't expect to be around much longer. When we rescued her you could put your hands around her waist and your fingers would cross on teh other side...sad!!! Adn she had chewed all the hair off of her hind end and back legs. Seh is great now other than having a tough life and showing it.

The love of my life, my Ruby. A three year old purebred Golden Retriever. She was hit by a car last year and I almost lost her but she is ok now after very expensive surgery to save her. She is my baby and pouts when I am not home. She stays right beside my bed until i return. Gypsy Winds Royal Ruby Red

Then we have a one year old purebred, champion lines, in tact female Pom. Named Muffin. Gypsy Winds Muffin Muncher We are big dog people so I would like to find her another home. She just doesn't quite fit in here. But gorgeous dog and very loving. Loves kids too which is neat.


----------

